# savage 93 .22 Mag



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am sick of trying to find a round for nighttime hunting with a shotgun that is lega in Michigan so now I am looking into buying a rimfire. I like the looks of the Savage 93 .22 Mag but I know nothing about them. I love my savage 12 Ga and heard a lot of good things about savage arms together. What are your thoughts on this model?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i have a lakefield 93 which is basically the same rifle. had it since i was 12. nice dependable rifle, the triggers a little stiff though.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the heavy barrel stainless w/ Accu-trigger...I like it alot.. Had the standard model (blued bbl w/ iron sights), but couldn't get it to group at 100 yds.. Tried w/ every different type of ammo I could find..Sold it...

I'd still like to get the hvy bbl Marlin .22Mag but the Savage was almost $100 cheaper.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Scotty the price is one of the most appealing aspects to me... The wife gets mad it I spend too much money on my disorder!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Here in Ohio at Dick's Sporting Goods and Fin Feather and Fur you can buy a Savage 93FXP in .22 Mag or .17 HMR for $249. These guns are non Accu-Trigger but come with a bore sighted 3-9 X 40 Bushnell scope. I bought the .22 Mag last spring and like it. I have the heavy barrel Savage 93 in .17 HMR that has the Accu-Trigger. The Accu-Trigger makes the model 93 much better in my opinion. Both guns shoot 1- 1 1/4" groups at 100 yards though. I would have a hard time choosing which caliber I like best. But the .22 Mag with 30 grain bullets makes the trajectory quite desireable and packs more punch than the .17 HMR. I only wish that I had bought the pencil barrel when I bought the .17HMR. I don't think the heavier barrel is needed on a 150-175 yard gun.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

bass pro has one listed for 240 if i remember correctly and it has the accu-trigger... not sure about the barrel tough. I would have to look it up. I think I will get it just wanted to see if there were any negative reviews or cons for it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the 93. It groups great at 50 yards. I only took 3 shots at 100 but they were around an inch. Shooting 30gr vmax.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

itzDirty do you have the bull barrel???


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Forgive me but, I am not sure.... It is pretty thick.... It is blued also. Does that help?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

sounds like a bull to me... helpful enough to talk me into it!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it's a wise move to spend the extra $$ for the heavy barrel & Accu-trigger, Mick.. :teeth:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinking the same thing!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not a heavy barrell fan myself. They tend to get heavy quicker on a long walk.


----------



## Savagenut15068 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Savage rimfire rifles are every bit as accurate and dependable as their centerfire rifles. I am a gunsmith by trade and I can tell you that Savage is hard to beat at about any price point. The rimfire rifles , as is typical with most rimfire rifles , like to shoot dirty. They can take 50 to 200 rounds to settle down when they are new and I personally shoot Centurion Ammo out of my 22lr.


----------



## blackgunsalute (May 1, 2012)

I own the Savage 93 in a 17 and 22 mag both with heavy barrels and I think they are a great hunting tool. I have a buddy that does guided hunts in TX that only uses a 17HMR for all his cat,dillo,hog ect. hunts. He says it makes it more interesting.. LOL


----------

